# Flicka Kidded!  Pics Pg 3



## helmstead (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep!  I'm going to keep you all waiting for a full month!

Flicka is due 7/6.  She was hand bred, one day only...so no questions on that.  I will get some updated pictures as soon as it quits raining .  She is ROUND and her FF udder is coming in nicely.  

Flicka goes back to Rosasharns SS Sequoia *S and LTE Ajuga.  She is bred to a gorgeous blue eyed buck who goes back to Rosasharn Toms Keiki Kane with Gay-Mor and Kaapio Acres in there.

We are VERY anxious to see what she has!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

That's just not fair, making us wait. 

 I hope she has whatever you are wanting from her-does or billies!


----------



## pattyjean73 (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful goat!  I love the coloring.  I love my boers, but their coloring is no where near as interesting.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 5, 2009)

she is a pretty nanny goatie.they love to make us wait for them to kid.


----------



## bheila (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Chirpy (Jun 5, 2009)

me too....  



She sure is a beautiful doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the markings on your doe!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks all!  I think she's a pretty little thing, too.  The buck she's bred to is shown on my website - he is just eye candy IMO.  

Her udder already shows good promise.  I don't expect much capacity, given this is her FF...but conformationally it looks nice so far.


----------



## dkluzier (Jun 14, 2009)

I cheked out the buck and those are gonna be WOWSA fantastic looking kids.  WOW!  Love both their markings.


----------



## barefoot okie (Jun 14, 2009)

she is beautiful... cant wait


----------



## helmstead (Jun 16, 2009)

Less than 3 weeks to go...


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 17, 2009)

Mitzi


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 17, 2009)

Wheres the udder!     I wanted to write more but Tina is making me milk this morning.  I have to get a picture of Clariese's udder she is huge and a first freshener.  You will beg me for some of her genetics!

Chris


----------



## helmstead (Jun 17, 2009)

:/  Chris, pat yourself on the back without doing it at the expense of my doe...not all lines mature at the same rate.


----------



## marshmellow (Jun 17, 2009)

She is such a pretty doe!!  I am so excited to watch her journey!!

Thanks for these updates - you rock!!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 23, 2009)

Today is day 136, and her ligs are softening!  We go on official kid watch Saturday.


----------



## norcal (Jun 23, 2009)

How exciting.  

I wish I was experienced enough to know everything that you're talking about.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to be real surprised if she doesn't produce at least triplets.  Either that or two BIG boys.  Sorry.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL Sandie, stop it with the boys prediction!  Her size is somewhat deceiving...because she is a teeny tiny doe.  I need to measure her, but I doubt if she's over 16" tall.  Still ROUND though, LOL.  I don't know what to expect...but I do hope for her sake that there's more than one in there or else we're likely in for a hard delivery.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, 2 little doelings would be nice, then.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 25, 2009)

ohh im so excited .... love those baby's




Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## mossyStone (Jul 1, 2009)

How's Flicka doing? any news ??? she is so pretty.......


Mossy Stone Farm ( washington state)


Cyndi


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2009)

Her ligs soften every night and are back by morning LOL she's a tease!  Today is day 144


----------



## helmstead (Jul 2, 2009)

Getting closer!  Udder is filling and ligs staying low.

I have plans tomorrow...perhaps she's going to try to change them!?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 4, 2009)

Fourth of July!  She kidded with a buckling at 11 am!

Introducing Cabin Creek HMG Declaration


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Jul 4, 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 4, 2009)

Kate, he is absolutely GORGEOUS!   Congratulations!!!


----------



## norcal (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness gracious!!!  The cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 4, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! 

If you were closer.................


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 4, 2009)

he is a cute goatie.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats, Kate....he's absolutely perfect.  What a looker!


----------



## bufforps (Jul 4, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## parjackson (Jul 5, 2009)

He is a very handsome little guy.  Congratulations to you and Flicka!


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, he is just gorgeous!  Congrats to you and momma.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you!  We sure are pleased with him


----------



## TxMom (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW   He is just beauuuuuuuuutiful!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jul 6, 2009)

awww Kate...What a beautiful baby!

 Congratulations!!!

Mitzi


----------



## helmstead (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks!  He's so lovey and playful, too...I love newborn goats, the way they prong around and play!  The snuffle kisses are the best, too.

He's been sold to a breeder in TN that I have the utmost respect for, I'm SO happy he'll be going to her farm and I'll get to watch him grow and see his offspring!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow!  I think he could win the most handsome award...

Chris


----------



## mossyStone (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been on vacation couldnt wait to see this little cutie..congrats Kate!!!!!!


Cyndi in Washington State


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 27, 2009)

For babies as cute as that, I am almost willing to get into goats!!! That little guy is absolutely beautiful-what is his name?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!

We named him Declaration, "DC" for short since he was born on the Fourth.


----------

